# YEMA 'Meangraf'



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Review : My Yema Meangraf (circa 1970)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YEMA 'Meangraf' • Bund*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YEMA 'Meangraf' • Bund*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YEMA 'Meangraf' • Bracelet*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YEMA 'Meangraf' • Bund*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YEMA 'Meangraf' • "Gulf" NATO*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YEMA 'Meangraf' • Movement*

Probably a _Cupillard_ 233-60 / FE 233-60 :think:


----------



## Balikpapan (Jun 25, 2018)

Hello Reno, hello everyone, since Reno’s excellent and detailed post is the only example of this exact model I could find on the internet, I wanted to share with you my recent find for the price of a two-course meal. In appalling condition compared to Reno’s but I have cleaned up the glass and case outside and will be able to clean the inside and get some of the dust off the dial once I get the back open.

What is really interesting is its performance - -5 sec/day dial down and -10 sec/day dial up. Not bad for a 1970s watch that has probably never visited a watchmaker...

The hardest thing is going to be to find a suitable bezel, without which it looks a bit strange. But I have fallen rather heavily for this watch, like a little boy with his first ever watch I don’t even want to take it off at night!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Balikpapan said:


> Hello Reno, hello everyone, since Reno's excellent and detailed post is the only example of this exact model I could find on the internet, I wanted to share with you my recent find for the price of a two-course meal. In appalling condition compared to Reno's but I have cleaned up the glass and case outside and will be able to clean the inside and get some of the dust off the dial once I get the back open.
> 
> What is really interesting is its performance - -5 sec/day dial down and -10 sec/day dial up. Not bad for a 1970s watch that has probably never visited a watchmaker...
> 
> The hardest thing is going to be to find a suitable bezel, without which it looks a bit strange. But I have fallen rather heavily for this watch, like a little boy with his first ever watch I don't even want to take it off at night!


Congratulations, Balikpapan :-!

You bring back bittersweet memories, with this watch&#8230;

*Unfortunately, mine has stopped in January 2015* :-( probably nothing serious, but it's nearly impossible to find watchmakers in France, nowadays (except in big cities, and I'm living in the countryside for 8 years now - _super-extra-deep-_countryside for 1½y now :-d )

It's one of the very first watches that started my watch collecting frenzy in 2007.

It belonged to my grandpa, so it's a very special piece in my collection. Hope to get it resurrected in the future


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YEMA 'Meangraf' • Nylon strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YEMA 'Meangraf' • [Black-White-Olive] Nylon strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YEMA 'Meangraf' • "Two chocolates" nylon strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YEMA 'Meangraf' • Vintage bracelet (+ buckle extension)*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YEMA 'Meangraf' • [Red-White-Navy-Red] Nylon strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YEMA 'Meangraf' • [Caramel-White-Gray] Nylon strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YEMA 'Meangraf' • 'Rally' bracelet*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YEMA 'Meangraf' • [Black-Red-Yellow] Nylon strap*


----------



## EsMatt2012 (Jul 29, 2012)

*Re: YEMA 'Meangraf' • [Black-Red-Yellow] Nylon strap*

Nice straps on beautiful vintage Yema. I believe Yema just re-issued the Yachtingraf now 39mm.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: YEMA 'Meangraf' • [Black-Red-Yellow] Nylon strap*



EsMatt2012 said:


> Nice straps on beautiful vintage Yema. I believe Yema just re-issued the Yachtingraf now 39mm.


Thanks Matt,

Yes, they recently reissued several vintage models, starting with the _*Superman*_ :










and the *Rallygraf* :










the *Yachtingraf* and the *Flygraf* will be next :


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YEMA 'Meangraf' • 'Coffee' bund*


----------



## sixking (Mar 13, 2018)

It has very interesting color dial. This lines and shapes.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YEMA 'Meangraf' • [Orange-Blue-White-Navy] Nylon strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YEMA 'Meangraf' • Rubber + steel strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YEMA 'Meangraf' • Two-tone bund*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YEMA 'Meangraf' • Rally bracelet*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YEMA 'Meangraf' • Nylon strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YEMA 'Meangraf' • Nylon strap*


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

My Meangraph is not as pretty as this and a different year I guess.

But one this that appears to be similar is the fact that they look hand painted. 

Is this correct?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oli77 said:


> My Meangraph is not as pretty as this and a different year I guess.
> 
> But one this that appears to be similar is the fact that they look hand painted.
> 
> Is this correct?


Hi oli77, and welcome to WUS ! 

I can't tell for sure. But it could be possible. It looks quite rough, so maybe the dial was hand painted.










The "white stripe" could be painted in different positions, for this specific model :


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Merci! 

Should I upload a pic of my Meangraf here or make my own thread? My watch no longer works I am affraid

A bit of a newb on the watch forum but used to it from several car enthusiast forums.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oli77 said:


> Merci!
> 
> Should I upload a pic of my Meangraf here or make my own thread? My watch no longer works I am affraid
> 
> A bit of a newb on the watch forum but used to it from several car enthusiast forums.


No problem, feel free to post your pics here


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

I am afraid this will hurt a lot of eyes for at least a couple of reasons, my photography skills are far inferior than Reno's and the state of my watch is pretty sad. 

I did find it in my chemistry set box a few weeks back! I had lost the box in the attic for the past 20 years. I think I see rust.

Picks below, warning, not for the faint at heart.


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

One pic.









Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Is it bad?









Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Why are my lume black? Burned in the heat of the attic?









Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oli77 said:


> One pic.





oli77 said:


> Is it bad?





oli77 said:


> Why are my lume black? Burned in the heat of the attic?


Very nice Meangraf Olivier :-!

It's in bit of a sorry state, but it's normal after years spent in a attic :think: (especially near chemicals).

It needs a good solid service, but I reckon it can be fixed by a (real) watchmaker. 
Considering its present state, be prepared to be billed around 200$ though :think: (but it could be cheaper)

But I really think it's worth it, especially considering it was your childhood's watch


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Thanks Renaud, currently looking for a good watchmaker near Paris or Lausanne to fix it up (winter break destinations). You convinced me to bring it back to life if possible.
Might take a while, but will report back... 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

I like the look of the watch with the nato bands of different colors the most (among all the pics you posted). 
I found a person here in KY who is trying to fix it. He has ordered a main spring and other parts. 
I am keeping my fingers crossed that he can bring it back to life and that I can post a pic of it here.
In the meantime, and assuming he is successful, what size nato fits that Meangraph? - I am thinking ahead-

Even though, the rally bracelet with the hole is right on epoque.

I have no idea what the original bracelet it came in might have been. I am thinking maybe a black rubber with small holes in it?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oli77 said:


> I like the look of the watch with the nato bands of different colors the most (among all the pics you posted).
> I found a person here in KY who is trying to fix it. He has ordered a main spring and other parts.
> I am keeping my fingers crossed that he can bring it back to life and that I can post a pic of it here.
> In the meantime, and assuming he is successful, what size nato fits that Meangraph? - I am thinking ahead-
> ...


Hi (again) oli77 

Lug width is *18mm*

I can't be 100% positive about the OEM strap&#8230; when I inherited this watch, it came on a broken steel rally bracelet. Only the 'endlinks' (so to speak) were attached to the case&#8230; rest of it was gone :-$

I reckon it was quite similar to this combo :










But then again, it may have been a replacement strap&#8230; and now, as nobody in my family remembers this watch anymore (including my uncle who gave it to me), I guess we'll never know :-x

If you're looking for different options, I can vouch for this brushed expansion band :










Otherwise, NATOs are a great option.

For a really 70s' look, the bund is another thing to try b-)


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Great ideas Renaud. Thanks for the sizing too.

The rally bracelet that you show here is exactly the same my dad had on his watch, but was a gold bracelet with a gold watch (not sure what brand of watch he had). It flashes me back to when I lived in France (Dijon). 

I really think the OEM on my yema was a black rubber one.

Fingers crossed it works again...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oli77 said:


> Great ideas Renaud. Thanks for the sizing too.
> 
> The rally bracelet that you show here is exactly the same my dad had on his watch, but was a gold bracelet with a gold watch (not sure what brand of watch he had). It flashes me back to when I lived in France (Dijon).


;-)



> I really think the OEM on my yema was a black rubber one.
> 
> Fingers crossed it works again...


For the rubber, you can try "TROPIC" straps&#8230;










The original ones are super expensive,

https://www.ebay.fr/sch/i.html?_fro...pic+strap.TRS0&_nkw=tropic+strap&_sacat=14324

but there are cheaper modern versions :

https://www.ebay.fr/itm/TROPICAL-ST...hash=item56c97bd3c9:m:mZAL0rHHj3Vj7FrBYii3o-g










This other one looks pretty decent as well :


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Awesome stuff! Massive thank you. 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YEMA 'Meangraf' • Nylon strap*


----------



## Adam2011 (Jan 24, 2011)

Very unique, I love it. The sun is out today and totally changing my wanted watch list!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*YEMA 'Meangraf' • '42' vintage bracelet*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## avensis (May 19, 2020)

Too stylish I love it!


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Got a first pretty picture sharing with you Reno! Thanks for encouraging me to get it fixed up and it now looks great indeed! It was well worth the 7 month wait. But after ~40 years in an atick, getting it on my writst ticking hapily and keeping good time, it is a real pleasure. With history to boot!

Getting a Rally bracelet from Kiev. Mind if I post a pic of it in there de temps en temps?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Brilliant, Olivier ! 😊👍

Post your pics in this thread as you wish !


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Merci l'ami!


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Question, in the close up Pic below, you can see 6 white lines defining one second. Assuming the resolution is high enough, which it might not be.

Then, i also used an app to listen to the mechanism and check the consistency of the beats (uses phone microphone), and surprise surprise, it came out with a 6.000Hz movement.

Are those 2 facts related? 
















Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Got my bracelet, finally.

More pics later but for now.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Heritage NATO*


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Magnifique ! 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oli77 said:


> Magnifique !


Merci Oli


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*White NATO*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Suede rally strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*'France' nylon strap*


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Tu te prépare pour le 14 juillet😊


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oli77 said:


> Tu te prépare pour le 14 juillet?


Même pas ?

Je me suis rendu compte il y a quelque temps que l'entrecorne de cette montre lorgnait plutôt du côté des *19mm* que des 18&#8230; et ça me permet donc de lui passer tous mes NATOs en 20mm (en forçant un peu)&#8230; 
comme j'en ai un paquet, je m'amuse avec  ce coup-ci, c'est tombé sur ce bleu-blanc-rouge









Par ailleurs, je trouve que le 20mm est plus équilibré le 18 par rapport au format du boîtier ?


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Bon à savoir. J'avais mis un bracelet 19 mm sur la mienne et ne savait pas qu'un Nato 20mm tiendrai dessus.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oli77 said:


> Bon à savoir. J'avais mis un bracelet 19 mm sur la mienne et ne savait pas qu'un Nato 20mm tiendrai dessus.


Ça force _un tout petit peu_, mais ça passe sans trop de soucis 

Même chose avec les Perlons (qui "s'écrasent" encore plus facilement 👍 )


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Suede 'Racing' strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

One of our cats was in the photo tent… she'll be my assistant for this session 😄🐱




What do YOU want, human ?


























Let's resume our schedule, shall we ?


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Trop mignonne! 
Ces montres aussi sont superbes.



Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

oli77 said:


> Trop mignonne!
> Ces montres aussi sont superbes.


Merci Olivier 😄


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

Vive la a Meangraph!









Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Suede rally strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Beige rally strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Rally bracelet*


----------

